# Sir Vape Annual Mega Sale



## Sir Vape (30/1/20)

Our annual end of Jan Mega Sale kicks off tomorrow. Some items will go live this evening online and more will be added through the sale from tomorrow. Stocks on items are limited.

Keep checking back on the Mega Sale tab which will go ONLY GO LIVE later this evening.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mega-saleollections/mega-sale

Please note Musgrave and online will be running the same specials. Musgrave store opens at 8am sharp.

Kloof Store will be running it's own exclusive specials and opening at 10am sharp.

We look forward to seeing you all tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

